# Hawaii Reviews for November 2007



## billhall (Nov 2, 2007)

Hawaii Reviews for November 2007


----------



## billhall (Nov 2, 2007)

*Mauna Loa Village by the Sea, Big Island, 10/19/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Mauna Loa Village by the Sea 
Reviewer:   Michael Hoffman​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Nov 5, 2007)

*Kaanapali Beach Resort, Maui, 11/07/06*

*Reviews received and posted*


Kaanapali Beach Resort (was Embassy) 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Nov 16, 2007)

*Hilton (HGVC) Waikoloa (Kohala Suites) , Big Island, 11/3/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Hilton Waikoloa Beach Resort (Kohala Suites) (HGVC) 
Reviewer:   Dennis A George​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Nov 16, 2007)

*Marriott Waiohai Beach Club, Kauai       10/26/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Marriott Waiohai Beach Club 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Nov 16, 2007)

*Wyndham Waikiki Beach Walk (was Fairfield Hawaii at Waikiki Beach), Oahu, Pictures!*

* NEW Pictures received and posted*


 Wyndham Waikiki Beach Walk (was Fairfield Hawaii at Waikiki Beach)  
 New pictures:   Heidi Thatcher​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the new pictures! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Nov 18, 2007)

*Paniolo Greens, Big Island,  11/09/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Paniolo Greens 
Reviewer:   Ronald Huey​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Nov 18, 2007)

*Mauna Loa Village by the Sea, Big Island, 11/02/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Mauna Loa Village by the Sea 
Reviewer:   Ronald Huey​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Nov 21, 2007)

*Maui Schooner,Maui, 11/16/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Maui Schooner 
Reviewer:   Marcelyn & Rob Rawls LePique​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Nov 21, 2007)

*Kaanapali Beach Club, Maui, 11/10/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Kaanapali Beach Club (was Embassy) 
Reviewer:   Marcelyn & Rob Rawls LePique​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Nov 25, 2007)

*Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas, Maui, 11/16/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas 
Reviewer:   Tina Shaw​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*[/QUOTE]


----------



## billhall (Nov 26, 2007)

*Kona Hawaiian Resort (Fairfield), Big Island, 11/17/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Kona Hawaiian Village By The Sea (Fairfield) 
Reviewer:   Shelly Arneson​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Nov 29, 2007)

*Maui Lea at Maui Hill, Maui,  11/10/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Maui Lea at Maui Hill 
Reviewer:   Jack & Fran Michael​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------

